# Question: Self Centering Drilling Vise



## Mark (Nov 24, 2010)

Has anyone used one of these? My current vise is coming apart, slowly. It's time to replace it.

*WoodRiver Deluxe Self Centering Pen and Bottle Stopper Drilling Vise*


            Item #151256 - http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/20...ing-Pen-and-Bottle-Stopper-Drilling-Vise.aspx


----------



## gawdelpus (Nov 25, 2010)

Looks to me as though 1 jaw is fixed, a true self centering chuck would need the 2 jaws to move together and apart to allow for different size blanks and maintain centre when clamped to your drill table ,hard to tell if that is the case with this one shown , cheers ~ John


----------



## ctubbs (Nov 25, 2010)

For quiet a bit less, I bought a HF machinist vice.  I can use it for blanks as well as metal working.  My $0.02.
Charles


----------



## robutacion (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice looking piece of equipment...!

I hadn't seen this one before and I like it, particularly the modification made to add a sacrificial bottom hole exit pad.

I have one that is similar in design but not as sophisticated as this one, a little pricey that you get what you pat for, I hope...!!!:wink:

http://www.addictivepenkits.com.au/images/Blank%20Drilling%20Vise.JPG

Cheers
George


----------



## ldb2000 (Nov 25, 2010)

Ok , I know you probably don't want to hear this but for a few dollars more then that vice you could buy the PSI collet chuck and drill on the lathe plus get the ability to do other things then just drill holes . Just my $0.02


----------



## JerrySambrook (Nov 25, 2010)

Both jaws on that vice do move.
However, the bad feature of that vice is if you are doing different sized crossection blanks, you have to keep adjusting the jaws to hold the blanks
The vices that use a screw system are better in this manner.
However, if ALL of your blanks are for example 3/4 x 3/4, then you can set it up once and be done with it.

If you have the ability to drill on the vice then that may also be a good alternative as well.
If you have a set of pin jaws for a chuch, you can hold in the pin jaws, and do not even need to buy the PSI chuck already mentioned.


----------



## Mark (Nov 25, 2010)

Thank you for the input.. This is the one I have now.
















 from PSI. It has worked great, however it is starting to move around. It's just getting worn.

John, You are right, it does appear that one set of jaws is fixed. I'll need to call them about that.
George, I couldn't get the posted link to work.
Butch, I have a collet set from PSI. I'm not opposed to using that. It is a lot easier for me to keep the centering vise set up in the drill press and slap a blank in it to drill it. 
Jerry, Thank you. I do use different sized blanks, basically every time. I do not want to continually set it up for different sizes.

Thanks much for all the responses. I'll look into setting my other lathe up, just to drill and buff.


----------



## Rmartin (Nov 25, 2010)

Paul Hufman makes the best. He's a member. There's usually is a waiting list for one of his though.

PSI also makes a very good centering vice. Last I looked it was under $50


----------



## JerrySambrook (Nov 25, 2010)

Mark
I will stress again,  BOTH jaws move.

I do demos and teach at one of the woodcrafts and we use one of those for when we are making the same size blank on a constant basis.
We use a screw style for all other work


----------



## Mark (Nov 25, 2010)

I understand, both jaws move.. It looks like a really solid vise. I guess I'm spoiled with the ability to open and close the jaws at will to fit whatever I'm drilling. I rarely drill the same size blank over and over. 5/8, 3/4, 7/8 then a stopper. Back to 1/2, etc. Maybe once in a while a back to back Wall St or several slims.

I considered Paul's vise. I just can't wait 6 months to a year.


----------



## robutacion (Dec 4, 2010)

Mark said:


> Thank you for the input.. This is the one I have now.
> great, however it is starting to move around. It's just getting worn.
> 
> John, You are right, it does appear that one set of jaws is fixed. I'll need to call them about that.
> ...



Hi Mark

This is the pic from the link that didn't work...!

http://
	


Cheers
George


----------



## Mark (Dec 4, 2010)

Awesome. Thank you George. Is that one hard/a pain to adjust for different size blanks? It looks pretty straight forward, but I'm guessing you turn that collar to adjust your center? Or is that not even necessary...?


----------



## robutacion (Dec 5, 2010)

Mark said:


> Awesome. Thank you George. Is that one hard/a pain to adjust for different size blanks? It looks pretty straight forward, but I'm guessing you turn that collar to adjust your center? Or is that not even necessary...?




Mark,

This is a self centering vice, if fix to the drill press base at the drill centre, regardless of what size blank you put on it, it will self centre for the hole.
The maximum size the jaws open is 33mm!

This vice also has a "locking" position, there is, you adjust the vice to the blank size you are drilling and then you adjust the locking nut to lock the jaws from opening while drilling.  This locking action in noted when the adjustment is right and the jaws handle, feel firm on contact with the blank (square or round) and then a slight short second stage forward of the handle and you feel a "click" into locking position (hard to explain, sorry...!)

If your blanks are all the same then, this adjustment doesn't need to be touched in between drilling, otherwise a simple and easy rotation of the locking nut will re-position the correct locking point for other blanks sizes.

This locking process can be by-passed if you want, you can simple put any size blank on the already centered and fixed vice and used the jaws handle to keep the blank firmly into place, you just have to keep one hand holding it there while you drilling...!:wink::biggrin:

The off-cuts from the blanks are ideal to be used as sacrificial blocks when drilling, inserting one of this short off-cuts between the jaws and then inserting the blank over it making good contact in between them (push the blank down as you close the jaws), will not only void blowing the wood on exit from the drill bit as also will protect the drill bit from getting damaged against the base of the vice (this protects the vice also...!)

These are about AU$80.00 to buy here in Australia

Cheers
George


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 5, 2010)

Here's the link to the vise that George was trying to point to http://www.addictivepenkits.com.au/product_info.php?cPath=57_81&products_id=227


----------



## Mark (Dec 5, 2010)

Thank you very much to all those that responded. Searching for a new vise has been very educational (for me anyway). 

I've bookmarked each of the vises mentioned and I'm (trying) TBC's. Wish me luck.

Thanks again....


----------

